# Question about mini colt covering mares



## ZuZuPetals (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I rescued a little colt, estimated age older then one younger then two. He’s been with my other minis a few months, undescended testicles, I was checking frequently as I know he’s not fertile like that. One time last week I was able to palpate one, that afternoon it disappeared again. Anyway was very surprised, I know I’m an idiot, to see him on recorded surveillance covering all three of my girls today!!! Ran out to palpate and could feel one testicles, not real low but easy to find. How fertile you think? I wasn’t planning on breeding my girls one in particular I’m thinking horsey version of plan B for sure! :O


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 20, 2021)

I would guess you have a pretty good chance of him being fertile.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Apr 20, 2021)

I think I'd start preparing for possibility of up to 3 new little ones next Spring. That would be my plan  I have a little stallion. Opted to wait on gelding him as his condition was poor due to acorn toxicity. Now there is a chance there will be more babies next year. My "plan" should've been to separate them, but he is happiest with his girls. He will be getting gelded soon! Unexpected babies will never be unwanted here! (although living through another season of foal watch will be tough!)


----------



## Taz (Apr 20, 2021)

I'd say there's a good chance of babies next year unless you give them a hot shot and separate them. Welcome to my life. I'm doing foal watch on an oops baby after letting my mare out with the newly gelded stud(6 1/2 weeks after). Learn something new every day


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 20, 2021)

Very possible that he's shooting bullets at least part of the time. Hope you have separated him from the girls.


----------



## ZuZuPetals (Apr 21, 2021)

Ugh well I shouldn’t be surprised by these answers, expected thank you. One more question. One of the mares in question is cranky and barely picking on food today, giving that “something is not right tail shake”& laying down quietly, could it be related to any of this? Going to separate her from the rest right now to make sure it’s not a little colic. I’ve had 3 foals prior to this, never noticed anything odd extremely early on.
So UPDATE she was laying flat on the ground quietly but while the others were eating dinner, very strange as she’s a chunk! Moved her into a barn stall by herself she’s eating perfectly fine, so strange!


----------

